# Making a Homemade Table Saw (part 2): The fence



## theitalianmaker (Nov 5, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQk8Qj6cH38

Here the second part of our "table saw" series in which we build the fence for our homemade table saw.

Let us know what you think!

Hope you enjoy it! 

Dario and Edoardo, theitalianmakers


----------

